# 75 lb of eco complete



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i have 8 months old 75lb of eco complete that covers about 3.5" dept in my 55 gallon tank. I am breaking down the tank and want to buy different kind of substrate. Make me an offer on this as this will be used in purchasing new substrate.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm interested. PM sent.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

pm replied actually was a 100 lb and tanya got it


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

havien(nancy) knows tanya so I bet they worked something out.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> havien(nancy) knows tanya so I bet they worked something out.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jason, your inbox is full...got your PM so I'll be waiting for your text/call. c you tomorrow


----------

